# How to make my Dog aggressive towards strangers?



## BlackFeather (Oct 2, 2020)

He is a Pure bred GSD. But is passive. He doesn’t bark at strangers nor shows aggression. He keeps playing with people if they come. (I hate guests and I never socialized my dog) yet he is so unguarding. There are a lot of burglars in my area. Please help


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Get a better dog.


----------



## BlackFeather (Oct 2, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Get a better dog.


Dude come on. I paid 500$ on him. He is a pedigree dog. Descendant of vom fanino ace. He is amongst the BETTER Dogs


----------



## cmacc (Jul 13, 2020)

Add a couple zeros to that and get a trained protection dog if that's what you want..

Otherwise find a good trainer and work with what you have.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Your dog has many strikes against him if you are looking for aggression if he is from the kennel I think he is. Looks like vom Fanino is a Serbian West German show line kennel. Pedigees in and of themselves have zero meaning. It is the dogs in the pedigree, their traits and what they produce. $500 is not what you would pay for a well bred dog. Show line dogs lack the fighting instincts for man work. When you say he is among the better dogs, better at what? Certainly not confident aggression and working ability. Get a new dog after you have learned more about the breed and the different bloodlines.


----------



## Tikkie (Apr 10, 2020)

Is this actually a serious topic?
why would you want your dog to be aggressive towards friendly/neutral strangers?

A confident dog doesnt show aggression towards neutral and friendly strangers. A personal protection dog has to be trained!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Tikkie said:


> Is this actually a serious topic?
> why would you want your dog to be aggressive towards friendly/neutral strangers?
> 
> A confident dog doesnt show aggression towards neutral and friendly strangers. A personal protection dog has to be trained!


Lets be sensitive to the OP's culture and perspective from his part of the world. Sharing helpful advice and insight is what is called for.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

How old is your dog?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

What cultural perspective are you referring to?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The best (trained) protection dogs are not aggressive to strangers and will take their cues form their handler. Most untrained dogs that bark and are aggressive to strangers are just afraid and have learned that barking and snarling keeps the threat away. They may even hide behind you when feeling threatened. Then there are dogs like yours who could very well surprise(no guarantee here!) you with their protection when you really need it. Example from first hand: a hunting dog 13 years old, never hurt anyone in his life, was walking with his female owner in a park at night. He prevented a possible rape by biting the guy where it hurt most.
In your case I would make sure I have good locks on every window and door and keep your dog with you, day and night. Teach him to bark on command. Call it like "Watch Out!" (you don't want any burglar to hear that you are the one making him bark by saying "Bark!!!!"). Most criminals don't know dogs or dog training. And if they hear a large dog with a deep bark, they probably check in somewhere else. In the mean time enjoy your dog and be safe.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Chip Blasiole said:


> What cultural perspective are you referring to?


Chip, the poster is from India. $500 is likely a lot of money to spend on a dog in that country.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> The best (trained) protection dogs are not aggressive to strangers and will take their cues form their handler. Most untrained dogs that bark and are aggressive to strangers are just afraid and have learned that barking and snarling keeps the threat away. They may even hide behind you when feeling threatened. Then there are dogs like yours who could very well surprise(no guarantee here!) you with their protection when you really need it. Example from first hand: a hunting dog 13 years old, never hurt anyone in his life, was walking with his female owner in a park at night. He prevented a possible rape by biting the guy where it hurt most.
> In your case I would make sure I have good locks on every window and door and keep your dog with you, day and night. Teach him to bark on command. Call it like "Watch Out!" (you don't want any burglar to hear that you are the one making him bark by saying "Bark!!!!"). Most criminals don't know dogs or dog training. And if they hear a large dog with a deep bark, they probably check in somewhere else. In the mean time enjoy your dog and be safe.


Where I live, most criminals do know dogs and dog training, more than average dog owners.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Folks please no snark or bickering. If you have no FRIENDLY advice and help to offer just move on.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

_Lets stick to the topic. Last warning._


----------



## RabanJr (Jul 17, 2020)

Just curious. How old was the dog when you received him and how old is he now?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

your are either helping or not. Let's avoid getting emotional about an otherwise good topic that many owners don't really understand. 

A good watch dog is confident and doesn't feel the need to bark at strangers. As posted above you will get that behavior more from a fearful timid dog. Having your dog bark on command or stand confidently at your side can intimidate many trouble makers looking for an easy mark.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

That is the best expected German shepherd response. If you want a protection dog, buy one or go to a trainer for the one you have. I will warn you, there is a good chance the dog you have won’t cut it for protection work. I cannot bash your breeder here, but I would never do business with them.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, somewhere out there on YouTube is a video of a stranger breaking into someone's yard, then into their home. Four different situations, four different dogs, all of them GSDs. In at least one case there are 2 German shepherds. All the dogs do is bark - not one of them attacks!

A dog must be trained to be a true protections dog. The person doing the videos follows this up with a video of a trained dog, who did, of course, attack the intruder.

Have also heard of a woman who bought a German shepherd to protect her against her abusive, threatening ex-husband. The husband broke into her house while she was out one night, and stole a whole bunch of stuff... INCLUDING THE DOG!! 🤣 

Some dogs will rise to the occasion, but it's quite rare. The best you can expect is for the dog to bark. If the dog has good nerves, they should stop once the person is let into the house by the owner.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Looking at the OP's question, it sounds like he's really just looking for a dog that bark at strangers, who might be burglars, and he doesn't need the dog to be nice to friends visitors who come over. He didn't say anything about it being a full-fledged protection dog or be able to drop a perp or grab and hold. 

So, assuming this is correct, is there a way to make a non-barky dog bark at people who come to your house?

I am actually interested in this because Jupiter does not consistently bark at visitors. He barks at the doorbell and the UPS truck, but not aggressive door-rattling or weird sounds on the windows (I tested him). Personally I'd like him to bark at such sounds because he has a deep, scary bark. I have no particular desire for him to literally attack strangers or beat up burglars.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

@CactusWren I think I got lucky with my dog. He has very good instincts. He can usually tell the difference between people who are behaving normally and people who are engaging in unusual behavior.

When a work crew came and buried a fiber optic line along the road in the side yard, he didn't even give them a second glance. He is used to people gardening and working in the yard. On the other hand when the meter reader came for the once-a-year physical reading of the gas and electric meters. He went nuts barking at the stranger next to the house.

I always thank and praise Ole for barking when he gets up after hearing something. If it is something normal I just say, 'Good boy, that is enough', and give him a treat. If it is something weird, I make a big deal about going out and investigating with him at my side. After we have checked it out, I give him lots of praise and some playtime.

I wish I could claim credit... but to be honest, I think I just got lucky.


----------



## BlackFeather (Oct 2, 2020)

WIBackpacker said:


> How old is your dog?


He is 8 months old


----------



## BlackFeather (Oct 2, 2020)

RabanJr said:


> Just curious. How old was the dog when you received him and how old is he now?


He was 6 weeks old when I got him. And he’s now 8 months old


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

BlackFeather said:


> He is 8 months old


Ok. He is very very young, and nowhere near mature.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Teach your dog to bark on command and do not allow interaction with other people.
But at 8 months he has not matured. Look for a shift in personality in about4-6 months and an even more pronounced one in about a year.


----------



## Loganthemutt (Jun 29, 2019)

BlackFeather said:


> He is a Pure bred GSD. But is passive. He doesn’t bark at strangers nor shows aggression. He keeps playing with people if they come. (I hate guests and I never socialized my dog) yet he is so unguarding. There are a lot of burglars in my area. Please help


I found this Youtuber called Robert cabral and he makes dog training videos. I was able to teach my German mutt to bark on command. So i also own a chihuahua mix and he hates strangers. Owned my chihuahua first though so the German grew up with him. Anyway the German is really mellow but will follow the chihuahua cues and now also barks when people are at the door. And learns he gets a treat everytime. So that might help? I guess I'm suggesting getting a second dog that is considered yappy and who gets along with your German and hopefully he can learn to bark from the other dog.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Your dog is from show lines and the aggression/fight has been bred out of them. They are conformation dogs. I also disagree that the best protection dogs don’t bark at strangers. It depends on the dog and his training. What good is a GSD in a fenced in yard that doesn’t show territorial aggression?


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

This might help: My 2 yr. old $10. rescue GSD came to me not knowing one thing. One of the first things I taught her was to bark on command (I barked loud until she did it back, then praised) and then to bark whenever we heard a weird noise around the house. She took it further and picked up on barking away wild animals. Everytime there was a noise I'd say
"What's that"?? and it was her signal to bark. Remember to have a scared look on your face as your dog will pick up on that and notice your fear.
Always praise them when they bark at noises or wild animals. Pretty soon you'll have a protective barker, at least around your place. They'll also learn to sniff for the strange person or animal. My dog raises up her nose and sniffs the air when she suspects something is around.
Although she's very friendly to strangers in public, she did do a protective semi-chase-bark at a utility guy who came onto my property unannounced after a storm. She went straight after him but stopped when I called her off. Great job she did though so her instincts kicked in.
Most GSDs could do what she does and I'll bet yours will too. It's just a matter of training.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I had adopted a GSDish dog of unknown origin who was quite social with strangers off his property. We taught him to do his big bark on command as a trick, to the word "guard". It worked great.

So if your dog does not naturally do what you want him to do, teach it another way.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Here is video I just took of my dog. He shows territorial/barrier aggression and can be very socially appropriate with club members. He is almost three years old and has been in training/ exposure weekly since a very young pup.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I also disagree that the best protection dogs don’t bark at strangers. It depends on the dog and his training. What good is a GSD in a fenced in yard that doesn’t show territorial aggression?


That wasn't said anywhere in this thread.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

On page one Tikkie said confident dogs don’t show aggression toward neutral or friendly strangers. Poster not aware or territorial aggression which is very useful in operational dogs.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> On page one Tikkie said confident dogs don’t show aggression toward neutral or friendly strangers. Poster not aware or territorial aggression which is very useful in operational dogs.


How many untrained, 8 month old dogs do you see barking at strangers from a place of confidence, with true forward aggression? It’s even less likely without a barrier.


wolfy dog said:


> The best (trained) protection dogs are not aggressive to strangers and will take their cues form their handler. Most untrained dogs that bark and are aggressive to strangers are just afraid and have learned that barking and snarling keeps the threat away. They may even hide behind you when feeling threatened


As for this statement, I agree. I don’t understand how you actually disagree. Sure a perimeter guardian, like a junkyard type dog, will be trained to be aggressive to all strangers. I don’t believe those are the best trained guard dogs. The best trained guard dogs should be able to accompany you everywhere. A dog that barks at or is aggressive towards neutral strangers is absolutely not the best trained dog. If the dog does this on command, that’s a different story.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Define neutral strangers.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

For guard dogs, you need a dog that will let one person collect and feed him. A guard dog has to work all on his own and should almost everyone as a potential threat. Neutral or friendly is anthropomorphizing for a dog.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> For guard dogs, you need a dog that will let one person collect and feed him. A guard dog has to work all on his own and should almost everyone as a potential threat. Neutral or friendly is anthropomorphizing for a dog.


What are you defining as a guard dog? Any time a dog can only be handled by one person, it is a very flawed situation. You expect a guard dog to light up on every person walking down a street? I couldn't disagree more.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

A guard dog is not a PP dog. They aren’t used much today, but it was a dog or dogs businesses rented overnight to guard their merchandise or materials from theft. If anyone came on the property to steal something, the would either run, have to hide where the dog couldn’t get them or get seriously bitten. They were not social and usually only the dogs’ owner could pick them up the next day.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

quick observation. I've had a backhoe and little dozer thing stashed on my property for a couple weeks now. Weekend warriors. They come get them when they need and return before they head home. When the stuff first got parked here, just to be on the safe side, I pointed at it and told little igor "don't you be chewing on them hydraulic hoses, boy!" 
Well, he must have thought I said "eat anybody comes near that equipment" because he has been all over it ever since. I think there just about has to be some genetic element to it? Like it's ingrained or whatever. Genetically programmed.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

quick antidote. UPS came to deliver some packages yesterday. Our front yard is fenced in and the packages needed to be left at the gate. There were instructions to call when the deliver man got to the gate so I could meet him there. I got the call and let out the dogs to come with me. My big boy was not aggressive ( he has a bark that makes my hair stand up when he is ). He did puff himself up and raise his tail woofing as be ran quickly and easily to the gate. Anyone who couldn't read dogs might have been scared. Anyone who was smart about dogs would see excitement. 

My gal-dog, on the other hand, is less confident and a great watch dog. She ran down there barking, sounding like a banshee! "Someone is here, Someone is here, A Stranger at the Gate..." She kept running back to me and then back to the gate raising the alarm. I doubt she would bite but if someone didn't know dogs, she's the one who would make them hesitate. There are very few people I've ever met who can look at her and stay calm knowing that she is all talk.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Chip Blasiole said:


> A guard dog is not a PP dog. They aren’t used much today, but it was a dog or dogs businesses rented overnight to guard their merchandise or materials from theft. If anyone came on the property to steal something, the would either run, have to hide where the dog couldn’t get them or get seriously bitten. They were not social and usually only the dogs’ owner could pick them up the next day.


This is what I referred to as a perimeter guardian.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow is seriously barrier aggressive. Reach over the fence and you will get bit. Barks like an idiot at anything or anyone on the other side. Come through the gate and she brings you a toy. 
Bud was extremely territorial and made a flippin career out of surveying and patrolling the fence line. Seldom barked at anything but would absolutely go after someone breaching his perimeter. Also highly defensive about his people, touch me and he was taking you out.
Sabi did not give a flying fig about anything other then me or the kids. If I was not home you could literally walk in and wake her up. If I was home she would alert bark at the gate, but make no contact unless you approached me as a threat. Delivery persons, realtors, JW's all fine, she simply barked until I responded and then stayed by me.
Lex invited people in and asked for belly rubs. Really not useful. Lol.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

BH, Chip, anybody? what does anyone think about a vpat umbrella taste tester? I'm still trying to get my head around this thing here?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

berno von der seeweise said:


> BH, Chip, anybody? what does anyone think about a vpat umbrella taste tester? I'm still trying to get my head around this thing here?


I can’t really evaluate a dog without seeing. I have seen nervy dogs nip objects they were unsure about. I had a dog nip a stuck bag that was being blown by air. The two girls I used to have launched a full on attack on a lawn mower though.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I wasn't able to evaluate the litter, so I have no idea if little igor was an anomaly or if any siblings were like him? When he got here I opened an umbrella maybe? 8 feet away? He came right to it and took a little taste. Only pup I've ever seen do a taste test? Vpat calls umbrella the "stability test" but I wonder if there's somehow correlation between low prey or territorial or what?


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I can't imagine he was hungry? he seemed overfed to me? like an overstuffed sausage...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

berno von der seeweise said:


> I wasn't able to evaluate the litter, so I have no idea if little igor was an anomaly or if any siblings were like him? When he got here I opened an umbrella maybe? 8 feet away? He came right to it and took a little taste. Only pup I've ever seen do a taste test? Vpat calls umbrella the "stability test" but I wonder if there's somehow correlation between low prey or territorial or what?


Dogs, especially young ones, bite things out of curiosity. It’s hard to say what was going on without seeing. His body language would tell the tale.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I realize it's too late now and you had to see for yourself, but he was confident, head up, approached readily. Probably a stupid question. Sorry.


----------



## Justjo303 (Aug 31, 2020)

I will recommend a good trainer for your pup. As some mentioned that a dog can become “aggressive” when the time is right and they feel they need to protect. My GSD who is 11 now is friendly to everyone and gives everyone a chance but when he needs to protect his kids or us adults he is up front protecting and we have never had to train him.


----------



## Shefali (Aug 12, 2020)

BlackFeather said:


> Dude come on. I paid 500$ on him. He is a pedigree dog. Descendant of vom fanino ace. He is amongst the BETTER Dogs


What do you want your dog to do? If you want a dog that barks whenever someone comes close to your house, then there are breeds like dachshunds and chihuahuas that are notorious for doing that. Not particularly threatening, but the burglar doesn't know what is behind your door. Then there are breeds like Cane Corso which are known for being dangerous to everyone outside the immediate family unless they are very well socialized. If you want a GSD that will attack on command, then you need a trained protection dog. Find a professional to work with your dog.

OTOH, I have a GSD and I do NOT want him to be aggressive. I want a confident, assertive dog that is deeply attached to me. In the past, I have had dogs protect me but I had focused on the relationship with the dog. One time, my collie prevented a suspicious character from getting into my house. This was a collie, a dog that was friendly to everyone and anyone, but she picked up on the vibes from this guy, stood between him and the house growling and refused to let him near. Another time my GSD stepped between me and a stranger that was acting weird while we were hiking. 

Heck, I've even had a pet cat be protective of me - I had rescued this feral cat and she and I would take walks together. One time this stray dog came running toward us barking and she stepped in front of me and swiped his nose with her claws - he turned tail and ran off. In each of these cases - I had a strong bond with the animal.

The thing is, any pet you get has its own needs. I spend at least 2-3 hours a day with my GSD, going for 3-5 mile hikes, playing, giving him training sessions, plus the requisite cuddles, treats and affection. I really enjoy it, if I didn't I wouldn't have a GSD. 

If you are not wanting to do all that stuff and just want something to protect you without the interaction, get a gun and/or an alarm system. Or get a recording of a barking dog and a motion sensor if you just want to freak out burglars.

If you decide that your current dog does not fit your situation, be a decent guy and find it a good home. It's not the dog's fault and it doesn't deserve to suffer.


----------

